# Bigfoot, Area 51, Loch Ness Monster????



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Since we obviously have run out of things to argue about without having it be locked, I thought I would throw out a new topic.

Does or did bigfoot exist? IMHO, I think at one time, but not now.

Area 51? Of course, the govt has to have some sort of secret base hiding information about UFO's.

Loch Ness: Nessy lives. Just too many sitings in just one area. No confirmed hoaxes on many of the pictures.

Have fun people.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Though I don't want to believe it I saw some very convincing evidence from 12 or 14 experts (can't recall) on the discovery channel. A scary thought when in the forest.

Area 51? I doubt anything there deals with alien craft, but I'm certain they have tested some weird craft of their own over the years.

Nessy? No way, every big sighting has been a fake. A dinosaur like creature just couldn't live in that area for that long without better and more sightings. You would need a large breeding population.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So to combat my post without personal nor offensive comments, you make a post full of puking faces and personal attacks?

I won't apologize for having an opinion and I won't apologize for stating that opinion.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

zogman: What gives? did you have a personal opinion about the question?

Now this one will be locked as well because you jumped to an assumption whether right or wrong and decided to cut down another poster.



> describes my veiw of the situation to a tee. Gone.................


Good.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

what is with everybody and MT, I see he is really well liked on these fourms? The thing I don't get is you poke him to see what reaction you will get then you don't like his reaction, what gives? Don't play his game, just don't play and maybe he'll go home, don't comment on anything he writes and maybe he will get the hint. Yes I have seen bigfoot while hunting pheasants up by Pembina, there as thick as Jackalopes up their.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Area 51? Yes it exists. Have you never seen Men In Black? Illegal aliens have been all over the news.

Big foot - Yes he exists. Makes dang good full-body decoys too.

Lochness Monster - once again Yes. Have you not noticed what our wives look like first thing in the morning?

By the way....I'll be in hiding for a while because of that last one......


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've seen Paul Bunyan once, does that count? :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> what is with everybody and MT


Google Militant_Tiger, that should clear it up.



> just don't play and maybe he'll go home


Been there, done that. He did, lasted about 6 months.

Now to the original post,

Bigfoot, Why not? They supposedly live in some of the most inaccessable country around, if wary enough I believe that they could avoid human contact.

Loch Ness Monster, Of course she exists, sheesh everyone knows that. (as one of Scotch-Irish descent it would be blasphemous to believe otherwise.  )

Area 51, I know that it exists, and I believe that we do hold alien craft there, or at least did at one time. Gaze into the heavens at night. One would be arrogant to think that in all that vastness, life exists only here on earth. As advanced as we are, it is not too tough to believe that there are civilizations out there somewhere that are more so.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As far as the locked posts on the other thread I just had to do something. It is apparent that it is becoming distasteful to other people. I realize that simply talking about politics is distasteful to more than three fourths of America, but it has become personal. We all get sucked in, but now it has to stop. We said that before, but I forgot it myself. Three lashes for that.
Anyway, get used to locked threads, I have to do something to make this civilized again. There are so many people with good ideas to share that don't come here anymore. Perhaps if we can make this more palatable some will return. Thanks .


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

I heard that the last of the specis of Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster where in the car that Ted Kennedy drove off the bridge. And there is no more Area 51 because Bill Clinton had it removed off the US map. But if we could get Predsident Bush to approve the DNA bill we could revive the Loch Ness Monster and Bigfoot. This is only my opinion and not meant to be political.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Bigfoot, probably real and alive. If youve ever been in those forests, you know you could walk within 15' of just about anything and not know about it.

Area 51, yeah, its there, all of it. I've seen too many UFOs over the night sky from my property north of Vegas. Whether its domestic or alien I dunno, but I'd bet Alien.

NEssy? well I think them Scots just drink to much....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Big foot Cmon no way, somebody whould have shot one by now!

Lockness Monter NO WAY just a tourist attraction!

Area 51 I would tell you but then you would have to die!!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have been to the Loch, I seen nothing. Unfortunately it was 32 years ago.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

bigfoot sightings in nodak
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=nd


----------

